# New car for my daughter -few questions



## Hppants (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm cross posting this from the "intro" thread, in hopes of getting some help. Thanks.

just bought my daughter a 1999 Altima GXE. 2.5, 120K, very clean car. The seller presented me with $2,300.00 worth of maintenance performed within the last 3 months including a new (reman) right CV shaft, a new timing chain and guides, new radiator with coolant flush, healliner re-done, new set of tires, and a new battery. For $4,500.00, I couldn't be happier.

Everything on the car is in great shape, but I have a few concerns:

(note - I have searched for answers prior to this post. Please hold your flames for now)

1. The driver side upper radiator support is missing. It is being held tightly by some mechanic's wire, but I'd like to fix it right. I'm concerned that perhaps a universal radiator was replaced in lieu of a factory fit. Can anyone post a picture of the upper radiator support (driver side) for a '98 - '02 Altima so I can see what I am looking for?

2. I have learned from reading your site that my spark plug tube seals are leaking. I need to replace the valve cover gskt. Not a biggie, but if there's a write up (with pictures) on this site, could someone please direct me to it? The distributor o-ring does not appear to be leaking. Do I have to remove the distributor to change the valve cover gasket? If I remove the distributor, is it "indexed" such that I can only install it 1 way? I don't have a timing light and I'm not interested in taking a perfectly good runing car and screwing up the timing.

3. The drivers' power window switch is kind of sticky. If you wiggle it a bit, it will raise the window. Can I assume that the switch is bad and if so, does anyone have a good used one they would be willing to sell me?

4. The right front door speaker is blown. I think I'll replace both door speakers - can anyone please confirm that the size is 6 1/2"?

Finially, are there any inherited problems with this particular car that I should pay close attention to? The alternator is putting out strongly, the brake Master Cylinder is fairly new, the auto tranny fluid is pink and fresh. I removed all four wheels and all brake linings are in good shape. I do have a broken wheel stud on the left rear, but I can pound in a new one simple enough. No wheel noise, A/C blows cold with no oil tracks on the system. Just a gently used all around nice "kid" car.

Any suggestions, tips, and donations are welcome. Tha


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

1) 2002 Altimas are not the same model. The upper radiator mounts consist of a bracket, rubber insulator and a 6MMx1 nut and are the same on both the left and right sides. For a parts diagram, refer link:
Part Detail

2) You do not have to touch the distributor to replace the valve cover gasket. There are actually two gaskets: the cover gasket and the spark plug tube gasket. Nissan sells them seperately. I would recommend a Felpro valve cover set, which will give you both gaskets plus all new grommets for the valve cover. R&R is simple: remove the spark plug wires and valve cover bolts. Pull the valve cover straight up, clean off the residual oil, and install the new gaskets. If there are rubber cam plugs (half-moons), remove, clean and run a bead of RTV sealant on them and reinstall. Also put a dab of RTV in the corners of where the distributor mount and gasket will meet. Reverse to install and torque nuts to spec. 

3) Try car-part.com for a used one if you can't find one here or at your local salvage yard.

4) I believe they are 6-1/2". I highly recommend Crutchfield.com. They will show you what speakers are a fit and provide harness adapters, instructions and free tech support and excellant service. Thier prices are fair. I've used them for over a decade.

5) The L30 wasn't a far stretch from the U13 Altima model and most of the "bugs" were pretty much worked out. The common problems I would see were leaking intake manifold gaskets, leaking oil pressure switches, leaking front timing covers and/or front crank seals, and leaking distributor seals (inner and outer). On the whole they were a pretty reliable car. Good luck with it! Also, when servicing the ignition system, stick with NGK or genuine Nissan parts.


----------



## Hppants (Dec 31, 2012)

smj999smj:

Thank you for this thorough reply. This information is very helpful. I do have one follow up question. Do you (or anyone) know what the torque spec is for the valve cover bolts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not much. Autozone.com has a free repair guides section. All you need to do is register an e-mail. I believe they get their info from Chilton's and you might find it useful.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The valve cover bolt torque spec: 7 - 11 NM (5.1 - 8 Ft-Lbs).


----------



## Hppants (Dec 31, 2012)

Rogoman - thanks for the help. In the Youtube video I watched on changing the gskt, the mechanic stated that they bolts should be torqued to 20 ft. pds. I thought that was a tad high. No need in stripping head threads.

I'm going to do the valve cover gskt this afternoon along with a new set of spark plugs. Interesting in that the stock spark plug is a double grounded platnum NGK plug. I'll pull the dist. cap and inspect it and the rotor, replace if necessary. Radiator support is on order... bla bla bla

I love it when a plan comes together.

Interesting comments from my daughter this week. When I asked her if she liked the car, she said that the engine is not as "spunky" as the honda (She was driving a '99 Accord before an uninsured idiot totaled it for us), but that the steering and handling is more responsive on the Nissan. She likes the brakes better on the Nissan, and she thinks the Nissan is quieter. She liked the radio better on the Honda (replacing the blown speaker should fix that). She likes the seat and controls better on the Nissan. Overall - she likes the Nissan much more.

What's not to like?


----------

